# 55 and looking for an overseas IVF clinic



## JULIE1255 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I have one child and want a little brother or sister for him.  I dont believe that there are any clinics in Australia (where I live) that will treat me because of my age.  So I have decided to try an overseas clinic. I am wondering which countries/clinics do not have age limits.  There is a lot of great information on this site and I have read some terrific threads which have given me some ideas but I was wondering if any-one knows which countries/clinics have age limits and which do not.  For instance, I have read somewhere that Greece will not allow DE transfer after 50 so I can rule them out.  

Anyway good luck to every-one!

Cheers


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Julie, probably the best thing is to e-mail some individual clinics in Spain and Czech republic and ask them their policy directly. There was the example of the 63 year old having treatment in Italy but I dont know the name of the clinic! Sorry I am not being much help! I am an IM Barcelona girlie, why dont you e-mail them on comunicacion<[email protected]s.com
Hope you are able to get sorted out soon with a clinic, love from Bree xx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Julie, just noticed a lady in her 50's from another thread had a baby following treatment at Reprofit in Czech republic. She also mentions a 56 yr old who had triplets after Tx there!! Not sure what their e-mail address is but I bet one of the chicks from Czech bumps and babies could tell you. Bree xx


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

I think the lady from Italy had to go to Russia for ET as it is illegal after 50 in Italy too. I am not 100% sure of that but 99%. Good luck x


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

pedieos in Cyprus 
have no age restriction
and offer DE for 3 attempts for 7,000 euros!
Morganna


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Try Asking Dr Sher's in USA, I think he would do anyting
Sign up to his website below and you can read and post any questions

http://forums.haveababy.com/index.php?showforum=10

/links


----------



## Papillon (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,

crm-napoli doesn´t have an age limit. The waiting list is about 3 months. The price is 7000 euros.

[email protected]

Also maybe Invicta in Gdansk, Poland, doesn´t have age restriction.

[email protected]

Hope that helps and good luck.

Papillon


----------



## JULIE1255 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi again

Thanks to all who have posted advice!   I have chased up all of the options suggested and have ended up with the Sher Institute in Las Vegas.  They seem good and also I can find known egg donors and sperm donors in the US which is what I was wanting.

cheers and good luck to all

Julie


----------

